# L'articolo va un tantino oltre le righe ...



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

*... ma io onestamente devo ammettere che moltissime cose son vere/reali, mi risultano ... conosco bene il mondo femminile sotto le armi, le "soldatesse".*

*Insolito New York Times sulla guerra in Afghanistan*

di *AntiFeminist* - Il New York Times ha pubblicato un insolito articolo, il 15 Luglio, che mostra la “diversa esperienza” dei soldati statunitensi in Afghanistan: tra quelli che rischiano la vita sul campo di battaglia, e quelli invece che sono letteralmente in villeggiatura, al sicuro all’interno di basi super-protette, dove possono avvalersi di fast-food, docce calde, distributori automatici di gelati, colazioni a base di schiumosi cappuccini, soste “rilassanti” negli internet point della base, sale cinema e videogiochi, karaoke e sale ballo dove si insegnano “corsi di salsa” e vari negozi dove si vende di tutto, dall’abbigliamento sportivo, fino ad arrivare addirittura alle concessionarie d’auto (questi ultimi pare siano stati chiusi però nel Marzo 2010 sotto ordine del Gen.McChrystal). Insomma, in Afghanistan l’esercito statunitense si divide in due: chi rischia la pelle e chi, pur vestito da “soldato”, svolge invece un ruolo che è più simile a quello dell’impiegato postale un pò assenteista.




Ma la cosa sorprendente dell’articolo del New York Times, che, va ricordato, è uno dei quotidiani più femministi in circolazione negli Stati Uniti, è la foto pubblicata in cima all’articolo. Rappresenta un poster che sarebbe “molto popolare” in Afghanistan tra i soldati statunitensi, cioè questo:
    Sulla sinistra si vedono due femmine, ben pulite e con il sorriso smagliante, mentre reggono dei vassoi di qualche fast food della base. Sulla destra invece si vedono dei soldati senza faccia (sicuramente tutti maschi) impegnati in una marcia in un polveroso sentiero in qualche sperduto paesino afghano. La foto si spiega da sola, non c’è bisogno di ulteriori commenti nell’articolo, ed è davvero incredibile che il NYT abbia pubblicato un simile affronto alla narrativa dominante negli USA per quanto riguarda le “soldatesse” “impegnate” nel conflitto afghano.
 Secondo il popolino telerincoglionito USA, le “donne soldato” (femmine vestite con abiti mimetici, un pò come se uno per carnevale vestisse il proprio cane con una tutina mimetica, trasformandolo così in “cane soldato”…) in Afghanistan starebbero “morendo in gran numero” in battaglie violentissime, affianco ai soldati maschi, e combattendo “come e meglio di loro”. Innumerevoli sono ormai i film, i documentari, e i videogiochi dove questo *simulacro di falsità* viene presentato alla società statunitense (e non solo) come la pura e semplice verità. Il risultato di questa colossale opera di propaganda è che si è insinuata nella psiche dello statunitense medio l’idea che il “peso della guerra” stia venendo sorretto alla pari da maschi e femmine in divisa in Afghanistan. Basta poco, però, per distruggere questa menzogna: basta vedere i dati sulle morti in Afghanistan divise per sesso. Dal sito *iCasualties*, possiamo vedere che nell’esercito USA in quasi 10 anni di conflitto sono morti:
*1164* soldati maschi
*22* femmine vestite con la mimetica
Delle *22* femmine vestite con l’ultima moda militare pret-a-porter, ottima per le sfilate nei salotti televisivi una volta tornate in patria, ben la metà (*11*) sono morte per “*cause non ostili*“. Nonostante questo però, come si diceva prima, una volta tornate in patria si stanno prendendo il 50% del “merito” (non si capisce “merito” di cosa poi…) solo perchè il *femministicamente-corretto*, che da quando le femmine hanno cominciato a diventare più visibili all’interno dell’esercito USA ha sposato in pieno l’avventurismo militare statunitense, impone questa visione distorta della realtà al popolo statunitense.
*Nota di colore:* due delle 11 femmine vestite con la mimetica sono state uccise nell’attacco che avvenne il 30 Dicembre 2009 in una postazione della CIA a Khost. Una, 45 anni, era *a capo della squadra CIA* che si occupava di selezionare i bersagli per gli attacchi con i droni in Pakistan: per fare ciò doveva anche occuparsi di verificare l’affidabilità dei doppi-agenti che si sarebbero dovuti infiltrare nelle zone tribali del Pakistan (ricordatevi questo dettaglio, e il famoso “*sesto senso femminile*“). La tipa, si è venuto a sapere, era una normale impiegata in una base militare negli USA, con nessuna esperienza sul campo e sprovvista delle “abilità” necessarie per comandare un’unità della CIA in territorio ostile. Nonostante ciò, venne promossa con metodi da “azioni positive”, e mandata in Afghanistan con la speranza che la sua carriera decolasse.
*A decollare* alla fine però è stata lei, assieme a sette colleghi (tra cui un’altra femmina e il resto dei servetti-maschi).
 E’ successo infatti che mentre lei, furbissima femmina-femminista americana, pensava di stare abbindolando un nuovo informatore (un medico giordano) da utilizzare per “individuare” bersagli nelle zone tribali, era invece questo che stava facendo il “triplo gioco”, e si stava facendo beffe di un’unità della “più potente agenzia d’intelligence del mondo”. La cosa ironica è che, quando il finto-informatore giordano si è fatto saltare in aria all’interno della base CIA (dopo aver superato ben 3 checkpoints senza venir controllato nemmeno una volta), uccidendo 7 agenti, l’unità della CIA colpita gli aveva preparato… una *torta di compleanno*, per ringraziarlo dei suoi (finti) servigi.
 C’è solo da immaginarsi a quale brillante mente deve essere venuta una simile idea: sarà stata forse il parto geniale di una di quelle mitologiche creature dotate di “sesto senso” ?


 di *AntiFeminist*, 16.7.2010
[Autore di AntiFeminist Online  Journal]


.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

In tutti gli eserciti, compreso quello israeliano (notoriamente il meno sensibile alla distinzione uomo-donna), le truppe d'assalto sono maschili. Generalmente le donne si occupano della logistica e di altri servizi. Non vedo però dove sia lo scandalo della notizia... tranne magari per il motivo che per propaganda interna finora le tv avessero fatto vedere ai teledipendenti rinco le eroiche soldatesse in combattimenti immaginari...


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In tutti gli eserciti, compreso quello israeliano (notoriamente il meno sensibile alla distinzione uomo-donna), le truppe d'assalto sono maschili. Generalmente le donne si occupano della logistica e di altri servizi. Non vedo però dove sia lo scandalo della notizia... tranne magari per il motivo che per propaganda interna finora le tv avessero fatto vedere ai teledipendenti rinco le eroiche soldatesse in combattimenti immaginari...


Lo scandolo e' che queste donne sono un pericolo in piu' che un aiuto per i soldati in campo di battaglia ... oltre al fatto che schifo per principio tutte le guerre.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo scandolo e' che queste donne sono un pericolo in piu' che un aiuto per i soldati in campo di battaglia ... oltre al fatto che schifo per principio tutte le guerre.


 vabbè, però tanto le funzioni di supporto qualcuno le dovrà sempre pur fare... in Israele tutti gli operatori che pilotano col joystick e monitor le torrette delle mitragliatrici automatiche messe sul muro che rinchiude Gaza sono donne. Sparano a chi si avvicina troppo al muro come se fossero in un videogame.


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, però tanto le funzioni di supporto qualcuno le dovrà sempre pur fare... in *Israele *tutti gli operatori che pilotano col joystick e monitor le torrette delle mitragliatrici automatiche messe sul muro che rinchiude Gaza sono donne. Sparano a chi si avvicina troppo al muro come se fossero in un videogame.


... bella schifezza di paese


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... bella schifezza di paese


Vero.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

*SPOT AND SHOOT*  DI JOHATHAN COOK


_Il nuovo “video game” israeliano. Soldatesse che uccidono tramite un telecomando_

Si chiama Spot and Shoot (Identifica e Spara). Gli operatori si siedono di fronte ad un televisore così da poter controllare le azioni con un joystick stile PlayStation. 

Lo scopo: uccidere i terroristi. 

Chi gioca: ragazze arruolate nell'esercito israeliano. 

Spot and Shoot, come viene chiamato dai militari israeliani, può sembrare un videogioco ma i personaggi che appaiono sullo schermo sono reali – palestinesi di Gaza - e possono essere uccisi premendo sul joystick. 

Le soldatesse, situate più lontane in un centro operativo, hanno la responsabilità di puntare e sparare con delle mitragliatrici telecomandate installate sulle torri di controllo ogni cento metri lungo un recinto elettronico che circonda Gaza. 



Tale sistema è uno dei dispositivi più recenti di “uccisione a distanza” sviluppato dalla Rafael, azienda israeliana produttrice di armi, precedentemente dipartimento di ricerca di armi israeliano e ora ditta governativa a sé stante. 

Secondo Giora Katz, vicepresidente della Rafael, gli hardware militari telecomandati come Spot and Shoot guardano verso il futuro. E si aspetta che almeno entro dieci anni un terzo delle macchine usate dall'esercito israeliano per controllare terra, cielo e mare sarà senza pilota. 

La richiesta di dispositivi del genere, ammette l'esercito israeliano, è dovuta in parte alla diminuzione delle quote di reclutamento e dalla popolo meno pronto a rischiare di morire in combattimento. 

Oren Berebbi, il capo di questa branca tecnologica, ha dichiarato recentemente ad un giornale americano: _“Stiamo tentando di spargere in tutto il campo di battaglia veicoli senza pilota... Possiamo organizzare molte più missioni senza mettere a rischio i soldati”._ 

Il rapido progresso tecnologico ha allarmato l'ONU, Philip Alston, il relatore speciale per le esecuzioni extragiudiziarie, il mese scorso ha avvertito che potrebbe presentarsi il pericolo di una “mentalità assassina stile PlayStation” 

Tuttavia, secondo gli analisti è improbabile che Israele rifiuti questo dispositivo che è stato all'avanguardia dello sviluppo – utilizzando i territori palestinesi occupati, specialmente Gaza, come laboratori di sperimentazione. 

La richiesta di sistemi di armi telecomandate è in costante crescita da parte dei regimi repressivi e dalle fiorenti industrie di difesa nazionale in tutto il mondo. 

_“Questi sistemi sono ancora agli albori ma hanno a disposizione un mercato vasto e in crescita”,_ ha affermato Shlomo Brom, generale in pensione e analista sulla sicurezza all'Istitute of National Security Studies (Istituto degli Studi per la Sicurezza Nazionale) dell'Università di Tel Aviv. 

Il sistema dello Spot and Shoot – formalmente noto come Sentry Tech – ha attratto per lo più l'attenzione degli israeliani perché è utilizzato da soldatesse di 19/20 anni, rendendolo l'unica arma dell'esercito israeliano utilizzata unicamente da donne. 

Le soldatesse le preferite per condurre il dispositivo di uccisione data la scarsità di reclute maschili per le unità di combattimento israeliane. Le ragazze possono effettuare le missioni senza sfaldare il tabù sociale di mettere a repentaglio le proprie vite, ha asserito il Signor Brom. 

Le donne dovrebbero identificare qualsiasi individuo sospetto che si avvicina al recinto che circonda Gaza e, se autorizzata da un ufficiale, possono ucciderlo utilizzando il joystick.

L'esercito israeliano, che ha intenzione di introdurre questa tecnologia lungo le altre linee di confronto israeliane, si rifiuta di dichiarare quanti palestinesi siano stati uccisi dai fucili telecomandati a Gaza. Secondo i media israeliani, tuttavia, si parla di varie dozzine. 

Il sistema è stato introdotto due anni fa al fine di sorvegliare, ma gli operatori sono stati in grado di aprire il fuoco soltanto più recentemente. L'esercito ha ammesso di usare Sentry Tech a Dicembre per uccidere almeno due palestinesi che si trovavano a diversi centinaia di metri dentro il recinto. 

_Haaretz_, a cui è stato consentito un accesso straordinario alla stanza di controllo del Sentry Tech, ha riportato la testimonianza di un soldato, Ben Karen, 20 anni: _“È molto allettante che sia io a farlo. Non tutti vogliono questo incarico. Non è cosa da poco occuparsi di un joystick come quello di una Sony PlayStation e uccidere, ma ultimamente è per difendersi”. _

I sensori sonori sulle torri indicano che le donne sentono lo sparo appena il bersaglio viene ucciso. Non c'è stata una sola donna, riporta _Haaretz_, incapace di sparare a quello che l'esercito chiama “palestinese incriminato”.

Il militare israeliano, che obbliga a rispettare la cosiddetta “zona tampone” – ovvero una terra vergine di nessuno – dentro la recinzione che si estende fino a 300 metri della piccola enclave, è stato profondamente criticato per aver aperto il fuoco sui civili all'interno di quella zona serrata. 

Ad Aprile in alcuni incidenti separati, un manifestante palestinese di 21 anni è stato ucciso e un' attivista maltese solidale è rimasta ferita dopo aver preso parte a delle proteste volte a piantare una bandiera palestinese nella zona di sicurezza. La donna maltese, Bianca Zammit, stava registrando un video quando è stata colpita. 

Non è chiaro in che modo Spot and Shoot sia stato utilizzato contro questi manifestanti. 

L'esercito israeliano sostiene che Sentry Tech sia “rivoluzionario”. E ciò renderà il suo potenziale di mercato più grande se gli altri eserciti cercheranno nella tecnologia dell' “uccisione a distanza” un fattore di innovazione. 

È stato riferito che Rafael svilupperà una versione del Sentry Tech in grado di lanciare dei missili guidati a lungo raggio. 

 Un altro tipo di hardware sviluppato recentemente per l'esercito israeliano è il Guardium (nella foto), una macchina-robot blindata che può sorvegliare il territorio a più di 80 km orari, percorrere le città, tendere imboscate e sparare ai bersagli. Adesso sorveglia i confini israeliani con Gaza e il Libano. 

I suoi sviluppatori israeliani, G-Nius, lo hanno definito il primo “soldato robot” del mondo. Assomiglia alla versione di un “robot-blindato” immaginario di prima generazione utilizzato dai soldati del famoso film di fantascienza Avatar. 

Rafael ha prodotto la prima motovedetta senza pilota, la “Protector”, che è stata venduta alla marina di Singapore e lanciata copiosamente negli U.S.A. Un ufficiale della Rafael, Patrick Bar-Avi, ha dichiarato al quotidiano di affari Globes: “Le marine militari di tutto il mondo stanno cominciando adesso ad esaminare i possibili utilizzi di un veicolo del genere e le possibilità sono infinite”. 

Ma Israele è più nota per il suo ruolo nello sviluppo di “veicoli aerei senza pilota” - divenuti noti come drone. Originariamente concepiti per spiare, per prima usati da Israele nel sud del Libano all'inizio degli anni 80, oggi vengono utilizzati sempre più per esecuzioni non-giudiziarie da centinaia di metri dall'alto. 

A Febbraio Israele ha ufficialmente svelato il drone Heron TP lungo 14 metri, il più grande in assoluto. Capace di volare da Israele all'Iran e di trasportare più di una tonnellata di armi, l'Heron è stato testato da Israele a Gaza durante l'Operation Cast Lead nell'inverno 2008, quando 1,400 palestinesi furono uccisi. 

Più di 40 paesi adesso operano con i drone, molti dei quali costruiti in Israele, sebbene fino ad ora soltanto l'esercito israeliano e quello statunitense li abbiano impiegati come macchine di uccisione telecomandate. I drone israeliani vengono adoperati largamente in Afghanistan. 

Dei drone più piccoli sono stati venduti agli esercito tedesco, australiano, francese, russo, indiano e canadese. Il Brasile dovrebbe impiegare i drone per provvedere alla sicurezza dei Mondiali del 2014 e anche i governi di Panama e di El Salvador li richiedono, apparentemente per gestire le operazioni dei medicinali da banco. 

Malgrado la crisi diplomatica con Ankara, è stato riferito il mese scorso che Israele ha concluso un contratto in cui si impegna a vendere una flotta di 10 Herons all'esercito turco per 185 milioni di dollari. 

_Jonathan Cook scrittore e giornalista di Nazareth, Israele. Il suo ultimi lavori sono Israel and the Clash of Civilisations: Iraq, Iran and the Plan to Remake the Middle East (Pluto Press) [Israele e lo scontro delle civilità: Iraq, Iran e il piano per ricreare il Medio Oriente, ndt] e Disappearing Palestine: Israel's Experiments in Human Despair (Zed Books) [La Palestina che scompare: Gli esperimenti di Israele nella disperazione umana, ndt]_.

Fonte: www.counterpunch.org


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

*Israele!*


:bleah:​


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... bella schifezza di paese


Non è che gli americani siano angeli, tanto per citarne qualcuno.
La guerra è uno schifo...sempre.


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è che gli *americani* siano angeli, tanto per citarne qualcuno.
> La guerra è uno schifo...sempre.


Mica li ho esclusi, Iris mi fanno schifo tutte le uniformi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In tutti gli eserciti, compreso quello israeliano (notoriamente il meno sensibile alla distinzione uomo-donna), le truppe d'assalto sono maschili. Generalmente le donne si occupano della logistica e di altri servizi. Non vedo però dove sia lo scandalo della notizia... tranne magari per il motivo che per propaganda interna finora le tv avessero fatto vedere ai teledipendenti rinco le eroiche soldatesse in combattimenti immaginari...


In ogni organizzazione, e quindi anche nell'esercito (tutti gli eserciti), è necessario che vengano svolti compiti diversi.
Fa parte della cultura militare esaltare chi va in prima linea e denigrare chi svolge gli altri compiti, che sono indispensabili a chi svolge l'attività di prima linea.
Mi pare che l'altricolo non faccia altro che trasferire su un piano sessista questa mentalità che fa considerare più importante un ruolo rispetto ad un altro.
E' la stessa cosa che fa considerare più importanti certi lavori e ruoli nella società (e questo è riconosciuto dagli emolumenti, dal prestigio e dalla visibilità) rispetto ad altri, quando invece sono magari gli altri a essere quelli davvero fondamentali e che potrebbero davvero fermare tutti, come la distribuzione dei prodotti e lo smaltimento dei rifiuti.
La guerra è guerra e tale rimane soprattutto nella sua assurda inutilità.
Mi sconvolge che si possa in qualunque modo partecipare alla diffusione di testi che sono volgarmente sessisti utilizzando la guerra.
Se fa schifo l'esercito israeliano che agisce in un contesto comunque particolare, fa ancora più schifo quello americano che invade Paesi lontani dai propri confini per motivi non certo di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni organizzazione, e quindi anche nell'esercito (tutti gli eserciti), è necessario che vengano svolti compiti diversi.
> Fa parte della cultura militare esaltare chi va in prima linea e denigrare chi svolge gli altri compiti, che sono indispensabili a chi svolge l'attività di prima linea.
> Mi pare che l'altricolo non faccia altro che traserire su un piano sessista questa mentalità che fa considerare più importante un ruolo rispetto ad un altro.
> E' la stessa cosa che fa considerare più importanti certi lavori e ruoli nella società (e questo è riconosciuto dagli emolumenti, dal prestigio e dalla visibilità) rispetto ad altri, quando invece sono magari gli altri a essere quelli davvero fondamentali e che potrebbero davvero fermare tutti, come la distribuzione dei prodotti e lo smaltimento dei rifiuti.
> ...


:santarellina:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Non so perchè ma mi è venuta in mente questa scenahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tavJaJMtU8


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni organizzazione, e quindi anche nell'esercito (tutti gli eserciti), è necessario che vengano svolti compiti diversi.
> Fa parte della cultura militare esaltare chi va in prima linea e denigrare chi svolge gli altri compiti, che sono indispensabili a chi svolge l'attività di prima linea.
> Mi pare che l'altricolo non faccia altro che traserire su un piano sessista questa mentalità che fa considerare più importante un ruolo rispetto ad un altro.
> E' la stessa cosa che fa considerare più importanti certi lavori e ruoli nella società (e questo è riconosciuto dagli emolumenti, dal prestigio e dalla visibilità) rispetto ad altri, quando invece sono magari gli altri a essere quelli davvero fondamentali e che potrebbero davvero fermare tutti, come la distribuzione dei prodotti e lo smaltimento dei rifiuti.
> ...


A me pare che tu veda sessismo ovunque. Ci sono differenze di ruolo, ma ogni ruolo è importante. Mi sembrerebbe quantomeno strano riservare un uomo alla logistica, ed una donna al combattimento in montagna contro i talebani.
E' inutile fare poi una classifica delle colpe e dello schifo... a me ripugna sia la politica imperialista americana, che quella sionista israeliana. Il tuo "contesto particolare" lo trovo davvero pessimo. Vallo a raccontare ai milioni di palestinesi che crepano di fame sete malattie e pallottole dentro il ghetto di Gaza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me pare che tu veda sessismo ovunque. Ci sono differenze di ruolo, ma ogni ruolo è importante. Mi sembrerebbe quantomeno strano riservare un uomo alla logistica, ed una donna al combattimento in montagna contro i talebani.
> E' inutile fare poi una classifica delle colpe e dello schifo... a me ripugna sia la politica imperialista americana, che quella sionista israeliana. Il tuo "contesto particolare" lo trovo davvero pessimo. Vallo a raccontare ai milioni di palestinesi che crepano di fame sete malattie e pallottole dentro il ghetto di Gaza.


 Se non vedi sessismo in quell'articolo credo che sia un limite tuo.
Che la situazione di Israele sia diversa dalle guerre americane è evidente. Questo non significa approvare la guerra né i metodi israeliani.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non vedi sessismo in quell'articolo credo che sia un limite tuo.
> Che la situazione di Israele sia diversa dalle guerre americane è evidente. Questo non significa approvare la guerra né i metodi israeliani.


 Punti di vista... io credo invece che il limite sia tuo... hai una vista troppo acuta su certi tasti. Il femminismo anni '70 lo dovresti abbandonare, imho.
Ovvio che sia diversa... ma definire "contesto particolare" quel che capita dietro il muro di Gaza, per me resta pessimo.


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

il motivo per cui le donne non vanno in prima linea è (almeno ufficialmente) per impedire che vengano catturate e sottoposte ad abusi.
Se sia vero o no, non saprei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Punti di vista... io credo invece che il limite sia tuo... hai una vista troppo acuta su certi tasti. Il femminismo anni '70 lo dovresti abbandonare, imho.
> Ovvio che sia diversa... ma definire "contesto particolare" quel che capita dietro il muro di Gaza, per me resta pessimo.


 di *AntiFeminist*, 16.7.2010
[Autore di AntiFeminist Online Journal]

Questa è la fonte dell'articolo.


Purtroppo c'è molto poco femminismo, purtroppo...


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Punti di vista... io credo invece che il limite sia tuo... hai una vista troppo acuta su certi tasti. Il femminismo anni '70 lo dovresti abbandonare, imho.
> Ovvio che sia diversa... *ma definire "contesto particolare" quel che capita dietro il muro di Gaza, per me resta pessimo.*


:up: questo commento vale 1000 punti!


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> di *AntiFeminist*, 16.7.2010
> [Autore di AntiFeminist Online Journal]
> 
> Questa è la fonte dell'articolo.
> ...


 Il contenuto di un articolo non viene inficiato se qualcuno lo utilizza per scopi suoi. L'articolo arrivava da Comedonchisciotte, sito di sinistra e tutt'altro che antifemminista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> il motivo per cui le donne non vanno in prima linea è (almeno ufficialmente) per impedire che vengano catturate e sottoposte ad abusi.
> Se sia vero o no, non saprei...


In ogni caso in una guerra (come è ormai dalla seconda guerra mondiale) in cui la maggior parte delle vitttime è tra i civili e in una guerra che si combatte contro il terrorismo, confrontare i caduti in combattimento su base di genere, quando ci sono ben più morti tra i civili e particolarmente donne e bambini è un modo di trasferire i risentimenti e deviare dalla conoscenza sullo svolgimento della guerra.


----------

